# Tiny Ground-effect Omnidirectional with MiniDSP crossover



## trevmar (Jul 21, 2011)

*How small can you make a set of HiFi speakers?*
A few months ago I realized that I was going to be traveling a lot over the next few years, and I started to explore how tiny I could design a speaker system without losing fidelity, so I didn't need headphones to watch videos on my laptop. My goal was to produce a set of small speakers, with a tiny matching amp, that could travel in a suitcase with me, my laptop, and my FLAC/MP4 collection. What I developed is the 8" high black speaker you can see in the photo. It uses the magnificent Peerless Tymphany 83093 widerange driver, covering 50Hz-20KHz (with MiniDSP <ka precomp). It stands on the floor, and uses 'ground-effect' to help radiate its low frequencies.

However, in all but the smallest rooms, the 2" widerange needed a little more power in the bass region, so I added a woofer, using the SEAS driver from my Linkwitz Pluto (the white tube) to boost output power between 20Hz and 200Hz. 

Suddenly I found I had not only a portable system, but a top-notch set of HiFi speakers capable (IMO) of holding their own in any 'average living living room'. In small rooms the omnidirectional soundfield is superb. As you walk around, the sound field moves with you, 'disconnected' from the physical speakers  When watching video, the sound fixes itself on the screen, the ears have no definite cues as to sound location except what your eyes are telling them 

Photo below. You can find the detailed stuff at my website:
http://trevormarshall.com/ground-effect-omni/

The amplifier modules are described separately:
http://trevormarshall.com/class-d-tutorial/


----------



## trevmar (Jul 21, 2011)

The MiniDSP parameter file (Advanced plugin) can be downloaded from:

http://trevormarshall.com/ground-effect-omni/MiniDSP-2wayAdv_TrevorMarshall_ground-effect_omni.xml

I will monitor this thread in case anybody has questions 
.


----------



## studiotech (Apr 27, 2009)

That's super cool! Thanks for sharing.

Greg


----------



## Croboy (Jul 28, 2018)

Hello can you use the minidsp HD.
Thank you for sharing a truly wonderful project .


----------

